# Title And Caption Size



## arkehoe (Mar 12, 2008)

I am  still a toddler  at this.......I ask.....is there a way to change the size and or style of the caption and title texts (the info that I learned o enter in the metatdata file thanks to you all and now I have great titles and captions under the images)..or is that a preset that I have live with in the lightroom program


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 13, 2008)

Every web gallery template is different. Some of them allow you to change the appearance of text, and others do not. For resources on customizing LR's in-built Flash gallery, see the Bluefire Blog.


----------



## arkehoe (Mar 14, 2008)

*That did it..thanks ! Lifesaver!*

see attached


----------

